# Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)



## Anglerboard-Team (24. November 2013)

*Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)​*
Gestern (23.11. 2013) waren wir unterwegs mit der Videokamera, weil die Firmen Shimano und A&M Angelsport ein Aktion gestartet hatten.

Pro verkaufter Rolle eines bestimmten Modells (Aernos XT) von Shimano spendierten die Firmen einen zusätzlichen Fischbesatz im Neckar.

Hier könnt ihr euch das Video angucken:

[youtube1]7syclddF4pg[/youtube1]​
Und wer hier im Thread mitdiskutiert, nimmt auch an der Verlosung teil (siehe Video).

Die Verlosung läuft bis zum 15.12.2013. 
Bei der Rolle handelt es sich um eine Shimano Aernos XT aus dem Shimano Japan Programm.






*Haben Händler in euerer Umgebung bereits ähnliche Aktionen durchgeführt, bzw. würdet ihr das begrüßen?*


----------



## Pixelschubser (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Also zuerst möchte ich echt mal sagen:

Tolle Aktion von Shimano und A&M! Hut ab, sowas sollte es häufiger geben, vielleicht nehmen sich andere Hersteller da auch ein Beispiel dran...


Danke auch für euren Einsatz (als Boardleitung) und das Gewinnspiel!


----------



## rotauge88 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Bei dieser Aktion gewinnt sowohl die Natur aufgrund der Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt, der Angler, der die schönen Fische irgendwann fangen kann und auch der Händler, weil es eine gute Kampagne für das Image darstellt. Daher kann ich diese Aktion nur begrüßen. :m


----------



## SveMa (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion von Shimano und A&M !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Es gibt so 3 - 4 Punkte, da bin ich nach Kommentaren zu unseren bisherigen Videos richtig gespannt, wann die kommentiert werden ;-))))


----------



## dunkelbunt (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

eine schöne aktion von den beiden firmen, dass könnte ruhig schule machen und noch weitere sollten folgen und das nicht nur am neckar
aber trotzdem ist es halt auch eine goße pr aktion für die firmen um mehr auf sich aufmerksam zu machen , was nicht heißen soll das ich die aktion schlecht finde ganz im gegenteil, war super weiter so#h
was mich noch interssieren würde, warum gibt es am neckar so große hegegemeinschaften, so etwas kenne ich aus meiner region nicht


----------



## J@n21 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

erste Sahne die Aktion und gleichzeitig schön zu sehen, dass dabei was für die Natur rausspringt. Da kann sich manch ein Hersteller und Shop wirklich ne Scheibe von abschneiden!!

10/10 ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆

:m:m:m


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich finde deine Mimik immer großartig, auch der Gesichtsausdruck, als der Gewässerwart die brav fomulierte "Naturschutzaufgabe" des Vereins als allerersten Grund für diese Besatzmaßnahme nannte!

Ansonsten gute Aktion und mal kein leeres Werbeversprechen!

Jürgen


----------



## Shortay (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Klasse Aktion, sowas koennten manche firmen ruhig öfters ma machen  Top video noch dazu. Kirchheim is auch ned allzuweit da koennt man mal vorbeischaun 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



> auch der Gesichtsausdruck, als der Gewässerwart die brav fomulierte "Naturschutzaufgabe" des Vereins als allerersten Grund für diese Besatzmaßnahme nannte!


Einer der von mir genannten Punkte ;-)


----------



## DeHecht (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion!!! 

Die Outtakes am Ende des Films erinnern mich an Bullyparade:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das war Punkt zwei ;-))))

Ich habs aber wirklich nur zweimal versemmelt!

;-)))


----------



## steppes (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Sache, schön mal zu sehen das ein Werbeversprechen relativ zeitnah umgesetzt wird. Daumen Hoch ;-)


----------



## richi23 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Aktion! Ich hoffe das so etwas häufiger geschieht. 

PS: Ein Outtakes-Video ende des Jahres wäre doch mal was :vik:

Grüße


----------



## Hezaru (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Coole Sache..
Die tun was, ma kann ja net nur Geld ausgebe|supergri
Und der Eddi wartet scho, genau wie überall


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



> PS: Ein Outtakes-Video ende des Jahres wäre doch mal was



Nooormal passiert uns sowas ja eh nie nicht - zu wenig Stoff ;-)))


----------



## Droggelbecher (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Echt eine super Sache! Sollte wesentlich öfter gemacht werden. Vielleicht finden sich ja auch andere Vereine und Shops die sowas mal auf die Beine stellen könnten


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> 2. Super, dass es wieder ein neues AB-Video gibt


So ein paar sinds ja schon - und es werden mehr werden.

https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch

Offtopic an:
Den Trailer, den Franz da gemacht hat, den find ich auch super!
Offtopic aus..


----------



## Purist (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Die Idee mit dem Fischbesatz finde ich okay, das Video ist sehr gut, man merkt eure Fortschritte diesbezüglich. 

Von derartigen Aktionen habe ich bislang noch nie gehört, kann mich auch nicht erinnern, irgendwo einmal etwas über Vergleichbares etwas gelesen zu haben.

Sinnvoll oder nicht? Ich sehe irgendwie das Geschmäckle, was mich an das "Saufen für den Regenwald" einer Biermarke erinnert. Da es aber im kleineren Rahmen abläuft, die Rollen im Inland nicht woanders zu beziehen sind, ist die Aktion trotzdem gut.


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich finde die Aktion ebenfalls gut . Ein kleiner Beitrag für das Gewässer und ne tolle Geste von A&M!

 Würde mich freuen wenn Besatz und Händler öfters in dieser Konstellation zusammen kommen würde.


----------



## Bodensee89 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Daumen hoch für die tolle Aktion :m


----------



## BronkoderBär (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Sponsort Browning Fasane?|kopfkrat


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

gute Aktion, aber die Karpfen und Zander sind wohl schneller wieder draußen als man glaubt. Wer aus der Ecke kommt wird wissen, dass in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen es da zugehen wird wie am Forellenpuff #t


----------



## Rannebert (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Wird besser mit jedem eurer Videos. So manches Video bisher wirkte mit der Kameraarbeit und der Handhabe auf dem Stativ teils etwas unbeholfen.
Aber die Übung macht ja den Meister. 

Ansonsten hab ich das mit der Aktion schon irgendwo gelesen gehabt, und damals schon für gut befunden. Ich hoffe nur, dass das nicht nur in den lokalen Medien die Runde macht, auch wenn Youtube/Facebook sicher eine gute Anlaufstelle sind, um solche Aktionen zu verbreiten. Schliesslich wird es ja mal Zeit, dass die breite Masse sieht, dass Angler nicht nur fiese Fischquäler, und Gerätehändler/Hersteller nicht nur Profitgeier sind. 

Und nebenbei bemerkt, Shimano gehörte, bis ich mitte dieses Jahres mit dem Angeln angefangen hatte, für mich ausschliesslich ans Fahrrad!


----------



## west1 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> dass in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen es da zugehen wird wie am Forellenpuff #t



7:28 hau ab, der eddi steht schu do vorne.


----------



## cafabu (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Moinsen,
bei der Steigerung der Videoqualität werdet Ihr bei irgendeiner Filmpreisverleihung bald einen Roten Teppich sehen.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es im hohen Norden schon mal vor langer Zeit so eine Aktion in Richtung Meerforellen gab.
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Die Qualitätssteigerung ist vor allem Franz zu verdanken, auch von mir dazu großes DANKE!

2 Punkte fehlen eigentlich noch, die ihr sonst immer gerne mal aufführt in Kommentaren zu unseren Videos.
;-)))))


----------



## Nanninga (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

*Tolle Aktion, dabei gibt es nur Gewinner, sowohl Shimano und A&M, als auch die Natur, der Angler und selbst hier die User.#6*
*Sowas sollte Schule machen!!#r*

*Nanninga#h*


----------



## Harrie (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Klasse Aktion und tolles Video.

Thomas was ist denn das für eine Pulle Schluck neben deinem Laptop?

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Und ich dachte schon, fällt keinem auf  ;-)

Das war Punkt 3.

10-jähriger Laphroaig


----------



## Franky (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das torfige Wässerchen? Doch doch... Vielleicht ist das der Grund für den "Flori im Schädel"??? :q:q:q:q


----------



## Chris85m (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Thomas du willst dir die Stellen merken, damit du weißt wo es  die schönen Fische demnächst zu fangen gibt? |supergri

Ich glaub ja irgendwie ned das die so Standorttreu bleiben werden^^ Ist mir zumindest noch nie aufgefallen^^

Dann der STANDSITZ von A&M Angelsport? das widerspricht sich schon en bissl^^ aber hut ab vor euren Video's ich könnte mich erst garned vor die kamera stellen und losbrabbeln  zumindest nix vernünftiges^^

die wurden gezwungen ne hegegemeinschaft zu gründen? aha^^

bei uns werden die besatzmaßnahmen immer mit dem boot gemacht und die wasserangleichung passiert ein wenig langsamer sprich schonender... aber ich denke vllt ist das auch einfach nicht so genau auf dem video zu sehn damit es sich nicht unnötig in die länge zieht 

Aber ansonsten ne gelungene Aktion

mfg Chris


----------



## Elgar (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

tolle Sache, vor allem die Grösse der Rotaugen hat mich beeindruckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Franky schrieb:


> Das torfige Wässerchen? Doch doch... Vielleicht ist das der Grund für den "Flori im Schädel"??? :q:q:q:q



pfffffffffffffffffffff............................



> STANDSITZ


Damit wären wir Punkt 4 - Sprache ;-))
Hiess Stammsitz, sorry für Aussprache ;-)


----------



## marcus7 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Schöne Aktion, Daumen hoch dafür :m.

lg


----------



## richi23 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nooormal passiert uns sowas ja eh nie nicht - zu wenig Stoff ;-)))



Schade |bigeyes


----------



## Danizan (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion!!!


----------



## Schneidi (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Der vorstand der gezwungenen hegegemeinschaft ist ja ein sehr gesprächiger interviewpartner |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Nicht jeder ist gewohnt, vor einer Kamera zu stehen....
Aber er hats immerhin durchgezogen!


----------



## Schneidi (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist gewohnt, vor einer Kamera zu stehen....
> Aber er hats immerhin durchgezogen!



Da hast nicht ganz unrecht


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

SUPER Aktion, echt klasse und lobenswert #6

Können sich so manche mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen und in anderen Regionen eine ähnliche Aktionen durchführen... :q
Allerdings bei der aktuellen Anzahl an Kormoranen bei uns hier (ca. 300 - 500 Tiere wenns reicht), würde das vermutlich nur den Plagegeistern zu Gute kommen und die sich den Wanst voll hauen #d 

Vor der Kamera kann nicht jeder stehen, ich würd da auch nur rumstammeln :q

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## wiesentangler (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Da hast nicht ganz unrecht




Sehe ich genauso


----------



## wusel345 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Auch von mir: Klasse Aktion und die eingesetzten Fischen wirds freuen, denn nicht jeder Fisch wird wieder rausgefangen und so können eventuell einige von ihnen ablaichen. Von diesen Aktionen sollte es mehrere geben. 

Daumen hoch dafür #6


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

auch wenn man mich jetzt Lyncht: ich bin gegen solche Aktionen-Fischbesatz hat von den vor Ort zuständigen Gewässerwart zu kommen und nicht vom Angelgerätehändler.
Die nächste Firma sponsert Forellen und der dritte Schwarzbarsche -nur weil das Angel-Sortiment erweitert wurde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hast Du das Video gesehen?
Das Interview mit dem Gewässerwart?
Weil das alles in vorheriger Absprache mit Hegegemeinschaft und Gewässerwart passierte!!


----------



## Dok (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> auch wenn man mich jetzt Lyncht: ich bin gegen solche Aktionen-Fischbesatz hat von den vor Ort zuständigen Gewässerwart zu kommen und nicht vom Angelgerätehändler.
> Die nächste Firma sponsert Forellen und der dritte Schwarzbarsche -nur weil das Angel-Sortiment erweitert wurde?



Wie kommst Du darauf, das es sich um einen "Ungeregelten" Besatz handelt? Das solche Aktionen mit den Zuständigen abgestimmt wird versteht sich von selbst. Wie hier aus geschehen.
Außerdem wurden hier keine fremden Fischarten besetzt. 

Wie man sich über eine solche Unterstützung beschweren kann erschließt sich mir nicht. 

Oder meinst Du das einfach Irgendwo ohne Sinn und Verstand Fische in ein Gewässer geworfen wurden? In diesem Fall solltest Du Dir das Video nochmal ansehen. #d


----------



## Franky (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> auch wenn man mich jetzt Lyncht: ich bin gegen solche Aktionen-Fischbesatz hat von den vor Ort zuständigen Gewässerwart zu kommen und nicht vom Angelgerätehändler.
> Die nächste Firma sponsert Forellen und der dritte Schwarzbarsche -nur weil das Angel-Sortiment erweitert wurde?



|bigeyes
Sechs - setzen... Bitte noch mal von vorn!


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Du das Video gesehen?
> Das Interview mit dem Gewässerwart?
> Weil das alles in vorheriger Absprache mit Hegegemeinschaft und Gewässerwart passierte!!



der Anfang sagt was anderes und wenn soetwas unsere "Angelfreunde" sehen werden die nicht bis zu Ende weitersehen


----------



## Dok (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Sorry aber, bitte nicht spekulieren, sondern informieren!


----------



## Mc.Luz (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Fisch in den Neckar - so soll es sein!
Wäre doch wundrebar, wenn in ein paar Jahren die ersten schönen Zander und Karpfen an den Haken gehen und die Freunde sich vorher ordentlich vermehrt haben.


----------



## offense80 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Die Aktion ist echt beispielhaft und sollte auch in anderen Städten so aufgezogen werden. Bin dann nur wieder gespannt, was die "Peta" dann daran wieder auszusetzen hat lol....

eine Frage hab ich jetzt noch an dich Thomas....

Wie heißt der Topverkäufer denn nun mit richtigem Nachnamen?

1. Fabian Kek
2. Fabian Leck mich am Arsch oder
3. Fabian S.c.h.e.i.s.s.e ? 

Das wäre doch auch mal eine tolle Frage für ein Gewinnspiel hier :q:q:q


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Dok schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, das es sich um einen "Ungeregelten" Besatz handelt? Das solche Aktionen mit den Zuständigen abgestimmt wird versteht sich von selbst. Wie hier aus geschehen.
> Außerdem wurden hier keine fremden Fischarten besetzt.
> 
> Wie man sich über eine solche Unterstützung beschweren kann erschließt sich mir nicht.
> ...



Zander sind im Neckar nicht heimisch,Karpfen auch nicht-dann auch noch recht gross die Zander-klassischer Put and Take Besatz

Nur weil die mehrheit der Angler Fische Fangen will die es wert sind in die Kühltruhe zu wandern , heisst das nicht es ist OK.
Bei Welsgegner wird immer gerne behauptet, das die Angelindustrie heimlich Welse besetzt um Gerät zu verkaufen .Mann hätte nur das Geld den Verein/Fischereiverband geben müssen und keine Werbung daraus machen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Alles offiziell genehmigt und gewollt von Hegegemeinschaft und Gewässerwart.
Also zu unterstützen und zu bringen....


----------



## W-Lahn (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Aus Angler-Sicht wirklich eine Tolle Aktion #6 Nur ob es so sinnvoll ist den Neckar mit  Karpfen und Zandern zu besetzen|kopfkrat


----------



## W-Lahn (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles offiziell genehmigt und gewollt von Hegegemeinschaft und Gewässerwart.
> Also zu unterstützen und zu bringen....



Offiziell muss nicht unbedingt sinnvoll sein...


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



> Mann hätte nur das Geld den Verein/Fischereiverband geben müssen und keine Werbung daraus machen müssen



Dann hätten sie es nicht gemacht!
Dazu sind auch noch Weißfische besetzt worden, woran es am Neckar tatsächlich mangelt, dafür haben die reichlich vorkommenden Waller gesorgt,die ja angeblich kaum Einfluss auf das Ökosystem Fluss haben.
Dazu sollte man wissen, dass die Karpfen, welche ehemals auch in Rekordgrößen vorkamen, vor einigen Jahren den Tod durch Koiherpes gestorben sind!
Ich finde man sollte nicht nur an allem rummeckern und sich über ein solches positives Signal des Gewerbes freuen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das machen die seit Jahrzehnten ......


----------



## W-Lahn (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das machen die seit Jahrzehnten ......


Man kann auch Jahrzente lang ein Gewässer falsch bewirtschaften|rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hey Leute, beim Neckar handelt es sich nicht etwa um einen naturnahen Fluss, sondern eher um eine Aneinanderreihung von Staustufen!
Was würdet ihr denn dort besetzen?
Bitte Vorschläge von den Kritikern!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



> Man kann auch Jahrzente lang ein Gewässer falsch bewirtschaften



stimmt.

und?

Zander laichen definitiv ab und sind inzwischen heimisch.

Ich als Angler freu mich drüber.

Sind mir lieber als die Grundeln..

Musst Du natürlich nicht so sehen..

Aber ich bin auch nur ein kleiner Angler, kein Naturschützer oder Tierrechtler..

Was weiss ich schon...

Und wenn die, dies wissen ((sollten), Vereine vor Ort, Verbände, Gewässerwarte etc.) das in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Regierungspräsidium machen, sind die sicher froh um eure sachverständige Hilfe - schreibt die von der Hegegemeinschaft doch einfach mal an..


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> stimmt.
> 
> und?
> 
> Zander laichen definitiv ab und sind inzwischen heimisch.



??? warum dann heimisch? und wenn ablaichen noch besetzten?


----------



## Allround Angla (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Gute Aktion!
Sowas sollte auch an anderen gewaessern stattfinden


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



> ??? warum dann heimisch? und wenn ablaichen noch besetzten?



Siehe Video:
Weil nach Untersuchungen des Regierungspräsidiums der Mittelbau fehlt.

Siehe oben:


> Was weiss ich schon...
> 
> Und wenn die, dies wissen ((sollten), Vereine vor Ort, Verbände, Gewässerwarte etc.) das in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Regierungspräsidium machen, sind die sicher froh um eure sachverständige Hilfe - schreibt die von der Hegegemeinschaft doch einfach mal an..


----------



## Dok (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Man muss das doch gar nicht so weit vertiefen, würde ohnehin keinen Sinn machen.

Was bleibt ist, das ein Besatz, der ohnehin gemacht worden wäre und gemacht wurde (was die Arten betrifft) subventioniert wurde. Was bitte ist daran zu beanstanden? Und welcher Bewirtschafter würde sich nicht darüber freuen?

Ich weis schon, auch hier wird man etwas finden wenn man will...

Wenn man sich jedoch heute zu recht oder zu unrecht darüber aufregt das Zander besetzt werden. Tja, "diese Katze ist den Baum schon nuff" wie wir bei uns sagen. Das ging aber in der Vergangenheit nicht selten von den zuständigen "Gewässerwarten" aus ...


----------



## Dok (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

... und um das nochmals ganz deutlich zu sagen, denn ich fürchte fast das kam nicht bei jedem an. Es wurden nicht ohne Absprache Fische ins Wasser geworfen, ohne das da vorher jemand (die zuständigen Gewässerwarte) gefragt wurden! #d


----------



## JCB 500 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Aktion!!!! #6


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Wie ich finde eine sehr schöne Aktion 
Die Zusammenarbeit mit Einzelhändler und Hersteller klappt hier ja wunderbar.
Einen Zander/Karpfen + Rotaugenbesatz zu bezahlen finde ich super, somit hat jeder etwas davon.
Das Gewässer wird nicht in Ungleichgewicht gebracht, da neben Räubern auch Futterfisch eingebracht wurde....!
Solch eine Aktion schreit nach Wiederholungsbedarf, auch von anderen Herstellern mit anderen Einzelhändlern!


----------



## pxnhxxd (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ??? warum dann heimisch? und wenn ablaichen noch besetzten?



Wenn du dir mal die grösse der Zander angeschaut hast können die wohl kaum Fangfähig sein.
Und da wohl der Neckar nicht gerade ein Zanderparadies sein wird, dieser Fisch aber heimisch ist kann wohl ein bisschen nachhelfen nicht schaden.
Vor allem wenn Vereinskassen nicht all zu voll sind ist das doch ne gute Aktion.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

ich weiss gar nicht, was es hier wieder zu meckern gibt... sind einige Herren beleidigt, dass die Zander nicht ins eigene Revier gesetzt wurden?!

Das ist mal ne schöne Aktion, wie man sie gerne viel viel mehr in D hätte! Und hier wurden ja keine Exoten wie Striper, Katzenwelse oder sonst was besetzt.....


----------



## camrhein82 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion. Da gewinnt jeder:m


----------



## Angler1980 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

tolle aktion sollten sich vllt. mal andere leute hier am rhein sich ne scheibe abschneiden von. |laola:


----------



## urpils (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Sache! Nachmachen, nicht meckern!!!


----------



## MIG 29 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion, #6. Da sieht man schon welche Arbeit die Beteiligten für den Angler, die Natur, das Wasser tun, Hut ab, Jungs. Andere Firmen sollen ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## shocki (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super von Am-Angelsport und Shimano. #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

So, nun will ich dann auch einmal:

Es ist ja erstaunlich, wieviel Ein-Satz-Postings in einem Thread auftauchen, wenn die Beteiligung die Chance auf eine Rolle bringt...

Die Outtakes fand ich auch witzig.

Und zum eigentlichen Thema:

Die Werbung für AM ist natürlich klasse, sie sind in aller Munde und das für nur 2 gesponsorte Rollen. Sowas nenn ich mal Marketing!

Über die Besatzmaßnahmen bin ich gemischter Gefühle, lehne es tendenziell aber ab.

Wenn dort vor Ort tatsächlich die Kormorane (oh wunder) starke Schäden anrichten und das ganze schon vom Staat erkannt wurde, dann sollten auch anderswo finanzielle Mittel frei werden.

Ich würde gerne wissen, wieviel Fische da normal (oder sowieso) besetzt wurden und wieviel AM dann dazu steuert. Es dürfte aber irgendwo im "Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein" Bereich bleiben. Marketing überwiegt eben.

Und als Kunde von ausserhalb lehne ich so eine Aktion ab. Denn warum soll ich Fische für völlig fremde Gewässer bezahlen? Einen Soli auf Angelgeräte lehne ich ab. Als nächstes werden dann Projekte XYZ bezahlt? Da gehe ich lieber in den nächsten Laden vor Ort und kaufe Produkte ohne irgendwelche Projekte (K2, Z2 und Rotaugen = Kormoransnacks in einer Kormorangegend zu besetzen) zu finanzieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



> Einen Soli auf Angelgeräte lehne ich ab.


Da musst Du nix zahlen von ausserhalb, siehe Video:
Aus dem Ertrag wurde das bezahlt, von den Rollen die vor Ort verkauft wurden.


----------



## Housic (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

find ich klasse.. weiter so!!!


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn dort besetzen? Bitte Vorschläge von den Kritikern! Jürgen



Bin kein Kritiker, aber ich hätte gerne Schwarzbarsche :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da musst Du nix zahlen von ausserhalb, siehe Video:
> Aus dem Ertrag wurde das bezahlt, von den Rollen die vor Ort verkauft wurden.



Und wie Kalkuliert der Kaufmann?

Stark verkürzt: 

EK + Gewinn + *Rabatte/Skonto/Fischbesatzaktion* + Steuern = Verkaufspreis

Das Unterschlagen ca. 99% der Bevölkerung, das in der Kalkulation des VK eben auch Rabatte usw. enthalten sind.

Als stark vereinfachtes Beispiel. Die Rolle kostet nun 80 Euro und für Besatzmaßnahmen haut AM 5 Euro pro Rolle raus.

Ohne die Aktion würde der Endkunde nun nur 75 Euro pro Rolle bezahlen müssen.

Und als weit entfernter Kunde habe ich von den Besatzmaßnahmen nichts. Deswegen sehe ich auch nicht ein dort, Geld zu bezahlen.

Und für alle die nun rummeckern müssen. 

Ich möchte ausdrücklich nicht, das Wildfremde einen Soli für meine Gewässer bezahlen und ich bin niemandem böse, der dieselbe Einstellung hat und nicht für die Besatzmaßnahmen in völlig fremden Gewässern bezahlen möchte.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich find es gut, dass ihr dort mal eine Blutauffrischung durchgeführt habt. Noch dazu mit Mittelfränkischen Fischen. Schöne Aischgründer, Zander und Rotaugen!


----------



## pxnhxxd (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich gehe mal davon aus das diese Aktion nicht den Onlineversand betrifft.
Sondern nur die Rollen die im Laden verkauft wurden.
Und von den Käufern wird wohl der Grossteil dort angeln

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Heute bist du aber Systemkritisch oder?

A) es ist jedem selbst überlassen wo er seine Kohle ausgibt. Und wenn A&M dennoch P/L besser ist als viele andere -  dann kann ich auch da weiterhin kaufen. Oder mich an der Aktion stören und es eben unterlassen.

B) In anderen Themen schreibst du immer was von wegen billiger Schnur, Ruten usw. (teils auch zurecht !) - aber nun hängt man sich an 5€ auf, die du ggf. gar nicht investiert hast - da du dort nichts gekauft hast.

Wenn das System Schule macht, ist ggf. für dich auch mal eine Win+Win Situaion dabei. Wie gesagt - so ganz verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.....

Ich als Kunde kann nicht beeinflussen welchen EK und welche Konditionen der Händler hat. Mir bleibt nur die Option Preise zu vergleichen und dann erst zu entscheiden, OB und WO ich was kaufe...


----------



## Astarod (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Sowas müßte man überall machen#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 10-jähriger Laphroaig


 

Cheerio!


Der Wein da hinten gehört in' Keller!#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Cheerio!
> 
> 
> Der Wein da hinten gehört in' Keller!#h



Und Punkt 4 was noch fehlt, ist die Flasche Cola neben dem Whiskey. #q


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich find die Aktion OK - ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wenn nur entnommen und so gut wie nix besetzt wird (aber man trotzdem wg. regionalem Gewässermangel tages- und jahrskartenmäßig derb "gemolken" wird).

Da isses doch prima, wenn mal zur Abwechslung n paar Fische INS Wasser wandern anstatt immer nur raus. Besatz wird in BW mancherorts leider sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt - obwohl mit natürlicher Vermehrung da oft nicht (mehr) viel geht.

Außerdem handelt es sich bei der Rolle offenbar um ein Japan-Modell, das hier quasi nicht erhältlich ist. 

Ist doch ne nette Option für Japan-Rollen-Fans, die selber nicht im Ausland bestellen möchten/können etc.

Finde ich in der Gesamtheit alles andere als schlimm.


----------



## Lorenz (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ohne die Aktion würde der Endkunde nun nur 75 Euro pro Rolle bezahlen müssen.
> 
> Und als weit entfernter Kunde habe ich von den Besatzmaßnahmen nichts. Deswegen sehe ich auch nicht ein dort, Geld zu bezahlen.



Es kann ja jeder selber entscheiden. 
Es gibt durchaus von dem ein oder anderen Angler die Äusserung, dass man bereit wäre "mehr zu bezahlen" für den Schein, wenn es dafür mehr Besatz gäbe. Diejenigen würden eine solche Aktion der örtlichen Händler/Vereine dann sicher wahrnehmen. Ob reines Spendensammeln bei der Vereinsversammlung oder an der Kartenausgabestelle auch so gut wahrgenommen werden würde, weiß ich nicht.

Das ganze muss aber auch jemand organisieren. Wenn also ein Unternehmen den Part übernimmt und dafür vielleicht was verdient, und sei es nur eine Aufwertung des Image, dann wäre das doch auch ok.


----------



## Forellenseeking (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Coole Sache. Ich kann am Neckar leider nicht angeln...
Aber in letzter Zeit wurde recht viel überall besetzt oder?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hey,

ich hoffe, Ihr habt den Fischlein auch gesagt, dass ein paar von ihnen hoch Richtung Rottenburg schwimmen dürfen.
Tolle Aktion! ;-)


----------



## maflomi01 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Wie Cool ist das denn von sowas hab ich hier in HH oder Umgebung noch nix vernommen ( Besatz wird hier auch stellenweise durchgeführt aber nie mit solch geilen Aktionen).


----------



## wilhelm (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Eine gute Aktion die Nachahmenswert ist.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Seele (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

@Thomas: Trinkst du heimlich vor dem Videodreh???? Wenn ich mir so die Outtakes anschaune.....


----------



## 2Fast2Real (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hi

Saubere Sache 
Wenn die Aktion mal wiederholt wird und Ihr nicht wisst wohin mit den Fischen - gebt einfach Bescheid  Ich wüsst da auch schöne Gewässer in Bayern.

Gruß
2Fast2Real


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich war früher in einem Verein in der nähe von Ziegelhausen. Sie haben dort jedes Jahr ein Freundschaftsfischen mit einem Pfälzischen Verein durchgeführt, die Beteiligung lag bei +- 70 Angler das war immer sehr schön weil von beiden Seiten Familie und Freunde dabei waren. Die Einnahmen aus den Mahlzeiten und Getränken gingen immer in Besatz über.
Das war immer wie ein kleines Fest und der Besatz konnte sich sehen lassen. Leider hat sich die Freundschaft beider Vereine in den darauf folgenden Jahren wegen Vorstands wechsel zerschlagen.


----------



## Hecht118 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion.

So etwas würde man sich öfters wünschen vielleicht auch bei uns einmal. 
Ich finde die Aktion deshalb so gut, weil hier nicht sinnlos besetzt wurde, sondern der Besatz auf die Bedürfnisse des Gewässers abgestimmt wurde.

#6

Super Sache. Weiter so: :vik:


----------



## Fischtnix (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Also , ich finde die Aktion gut. 
Was mich nur stört ist, das es wieder von einigen *Anglern  *mies gemacht wird.
Und diese Angler sind dann die, die sich über einen nichtheimischen Zander den sie gefangen haben am meisten freuen.
Ich finde es Schade das es unter uns Anglern immer einige gibt die alles schlecht machen müssen.
Sei es so eine Aktion oder Fangberichte usw..
Ich bin auch noch in anderen Foren unterwegs die nichts mit dem angeln zu tun haben,dort gibt es so etwas nicht.
Gruß Marco


----------



## aal60 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Auch ich begrüsse diese Maßnahme, bei der Alle gewinnen.
Die Fabrikanten, die Händler, die Angler und die Natur/Fischgewässer.
Tolle Aktion, weiterso. #6

Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes. :m


----------



## BigBaer111 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Starke Sache!!! Super Aktion von den Beteiligten!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Fischtnix schrieb:


> Also , ich finde die Aktion gut.
> Was mich nur stört ist, das es wieder von einigen *Anglern  *mies gemacht wird.
> Und diese Angler sind dann die, die sich über einen nichtheimischen Zander den sie gefangen haben am meisten freuen.
> Ich finde es Schade das es unter uns Anglern immer einige gibt die alles schlecht machen müssen.
> ...



Es ist natürlich furchbar wenn einige ihre Begründete Meinung niederschreiben, die dann nicht deiner Meinung entspricht.

Dann hätte der Thread gleich anders genannt werden müssen und gleich dazugeschrieben werden, das nur Jubelantworten erlaubt sind.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Wie viele Rollen haben sie eigentlich verkauft bzw. wie viel kg Fisch besetzt?


----------



## Der Franke (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Die ganze Aktion ist natürlich Klasse für den Neckar und den Fischbestand,außerdem für Shimano oder A&M, darüber wird bestimmt noch länger geredet und damit erfolgreich geworben.
Das könnte ruhig öfter mal gemacht werden.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Wie viele Rollen haben sie eigentlich verkauft bzw. wie viel kg Fisch besetzt?



111 glaube ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ja, und besetzt wurde 111 Zander, 111 Karpfen und 111 kg Weissfisch.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Also 55,5 Zander pro Abschnitt, wirklich viel ist das nicht..


----------



## Schmokk (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Also zuerst möchte ich echt mal sagen:
> 
> Tolle Aktion von Shimano und A&M! Hut ab, sowas sollte es häufiger geben, vielleicht nehmen sich andere Hersteller da auch ein Beispiel dran...
> 
> ...




Da geht mal jemand mit gutem Beispiel voran! Finds auch 'ne super Aktion! Unterschreib ich! #h


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

111 Zander sind wohl besser als 0 Zander, oder


----------



## JayGreen (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Top Aktion! Die große Aernos könnte ich gut gebrauchen, die kleine würde ich allerdings auch nehmen. Habe schon eine 3000SFA und die ist ganz solide für diese Preisklasse.


----------



## Franzl1620 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Aktion, schön wenn man sieht daß besetzt wird


----------



## Timo_76761 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Die Zander müssen jetzt nur noch zu uns in den Rhein schwimmen 

Tolle Aktion sollte man öfter machen!!


----------



## m1ndgam3 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

find auch das es ne prima sache ist von allen beteiligten


----------



## b.enni (25. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Aktion!
Andere Händler könnten ruhig nachziehen!


----------



## Trollhorn (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das Ganze ist natürlich auch ordentlich PR für Shimano und co - schmälert aber die Aktion keineswegs. Besonders für die von Grundeln geplagten Gewässer wie den Neckar ist der Besatz von Zandern eine Wohltat - auch wenn es vielleicht nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist.


----------



## dennis...1871 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

super sache...:vik:


----------



## vergeben (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich wäre für den Bau eines direkten Neckar-Elbe-Kanals!


----------



## HSV1887 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion von den beiden Firmen, sowas sollte öfters gemacht werden....


----------



## Micha383 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich finde es doch recht interessant.

In der Hinsicht das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das durch die Aktion weder Shimano noch AuM "rote" zahlen geschrieben haben durch den Verkauf der Rolle und durch den Kauf des Besatzes.

Wäre schön wenn man da die eine oder andere Hintergrundinfo bekommen könnte hin hinsicht "rote" zahlen, Kosten des Besatz in Bezug auf den Züchter (zu eigen Kosten verkaufte Fische?).

Zum Video muss ich sagen das einige Punkte schön angebracht waren, besonders das der Kormoran doch auch einem Gewässer wie dem Neckar entsprechenden schaden verusacht.
Wäre schön wenn es mal ein AB Video ins Fernsehen schaffeb würde auch wenn es nicht zur PrimeTime und bei den Großen ausgestrahlt wird.

Aber in der Summe kann ich nur eines Sagen.

DA hat man es verstanden wie man in alle richtungen ein positives Bild gibt und eine Win Win Situation erzeugt.

Positives Bild für die Öffentlichkeit.
Positives Bild bei Angelr (Kunden)

Und eigentlich am Wichtigsten
Positives agieren für unsere Fischebestände

In diesem Sinne
:m:m:m


----------



## herold (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hallo,finde diese Aktion von beiden Firmen spitze,es sollten noch andere Firmen so etwas machen.Der Cormoran macht unsere Flüsse leer,da sollte die Regierung eingreifen,und den Cormoran zum Abschuss freigeben.Ich werde beim Einkauf nur Shimano Produkte kaufen,weil ich als Angler so etwas unterstützen muß.Gruß Herold aus Stolzenau (Weser)#h


----------



## Dsrwinmag (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hut ab, tolle Aktion!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## michidorsch (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion von Shimano und A&M !   
Schöne Grüße aus dem Main in Würzburg!


----------



## Dxnschx (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Respekt!

Wirklich eine tolle Aktion.


----------



## Supermanu (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

An dieser Aktion könnten sich andere auch mal ein Beispiel nehmen .

LG


----------



## jogi89 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Richtig gute Aktion, weiter so!

Und auch ein super Video!! Daumen hoch


----------



## Hilde (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Wo ist Ralle24 wenn man ihn mal braucht :q

Fangfähige Fische besetzen, dazu noch Karpfen.
Nee, das geht gar nicht!

Wieso besteht ein Besatz um den Artenreichtum zu erhalten genau aus den Fischen, die Angler gerne fangen? |kopfkrat

Zufälle gibt's! |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Wenn laut Regierungspräsidium gerade der Mittelbau fehlt, machts natürlich auch Sinn, besser kleine Fische zu setzen??

Die haben wenigstens ansatzweise ne Chance in der Größe gegen Kormoran - die kleinen haut sich der gleich wieder weg..

Am besten gleich den Neckar unter Naturschutz stellen und Angeln einstellen, das macht Sinn im Sinne mancher (Angler????)............


----------



## gründler (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Man könnte noch so viel mehr gutes erreichen...... wenn man zusammen nur will! ^^


|wavey:


----------



## Zander Pille (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das ist eine sehr schöne Aktion die sich Shimano und A&M ausgedacht haben. 
Solche oder ähnliche Aktionen sollten öfter gemacht werden.
Eine nette Berichterstattung wobei ich das Video etwas zääääh fand. Es war nach meinem Geschmack zu steif! (nach Plan)

Dennoch weiter so!:m

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## spin-paule (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Klasse Aktion#6! 
Think Big: Wenn für jedem Euro Umsatz der gesammten deutschen Angelgeräteindustrie ein halber Cent für Hege und Pflege heimischer Gewässer ausgegeben würde, dann könnte ich theoretisch noch zu Lebzeiten einen Lachs im Neckar fangen:q

Gruß#h
Paul


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



> Eine nette Berichterstattung wobei ich das Video etwas zääääh fand. Es war nach meinem Geschmack zu steif! (nach Plan)



Echt?
Wir sind da hingefahren, ohne zu wissen was uns erwartet. Wir wussten nicht, wer da anwesend sein wird usw, entsprechend hatten wir auch keinen Plan 

Es gab auch keine Vorgespräche mit den Interviewpartnern o.ä. 
Da es beim Fischbesatz schnell gehen muss, hatten wir auch gar keine Zeit irgendwas zu "stellen". 

Mehr Authentizität geht eigentlich nicht mehr.

Wenn du das was dir "zäh" und zu steif vorgekommen ist, genauer benennst können wir versuchen es beim nächsten Mal besser zu machen.


----------



## Hilde (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn laut Regierungspräsidium gerade der Mittelbau fehlt, machts natürlich auch Sinn, besser kleine Fische zu setzen??
> 
> Die haben wenigstens ansatzweise ne Chance in der Größe gegen Kormoran - die kleinen haut sich der gleich wieder weg..
> 
> Am besten gleich den Neckar unter Naturschutz stellen und Angeln einstellen, das macht Sinn im Sinne mancher (Angler????)............



Thomas,

Also, die Rotaugen hatten schon die richtige Größe um das Herz eines jeden Kormorans zu erfreuen. Damit stützt man den Mittelbau sicherlich nicht.
Dazu ein Wort aus eigener Erfahrung. Hin und wieder verschlägt es mich mit einem Kollegen an den Neckar (oberhalb Neckargemünd). Von den Einheimischen hört man dann nur "Nix drin. Beisst nix. Klag, Heul usw."
Wir nicken verständnisvoll, packen unsere Sachen aus und fangen - Rotaugen, Rotaugen, Rotaugen. Durchschnittsgewicht um die 250 gr, waren auch schon Kilo-Fische dabei :m

Bei den Karpfen? OK, man kann den Weg gehen, aber solange eine Fischart nur durch Besatz gestützt wird weil diese auf natürlichem Wege nichts zustande kriegt, sollte man mit DER Art nicht mit Nachhaltigkeit und Artenvielfalt werben.

Über Deinen letzten Absatz wil ich mal den Mantel des Schweigens legen


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

@Franz_16:
"Da es beim Fischbesatz schnell gehen muss, ..."

Aber die Fische wurden doch hoffentlich angeglichen und nicht einfach reingekippt|bigeyes?


@gründler: Wollen allein reicht nicht, ist aber schon der erste Schritt:
1. Wollen (Motivation ist alles)
2. Können (Finanzmittel, Fachwissen, etc.)
3. Dürfen (Vorschriften, Gesetze, etc.)


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Moin, ersteinmal:

eine gelungene Werbeaktion der Sponsoren !

Zum Thema Besatz : die Karpfen sind wohl als Attraktion für die Angler gedacht und daher fangfähig besetzt worden.

Leider sind die Rotaugen und auch die kleinen Zander perfekte Kormoranbeute.

So einen kleinen max. 40er Zander schluckt der Kormoran einfach weg...bei uns gingen Kiloforellen in den Magen der Vögel - Größere wurden angehackt.

Trotzdem darf man als Angler ja darauf hoffen, dass möglichst viele Fische überleben - trübe genug ist der Fluß ja !

Ich würde mich als Angler auch freuen, wenn "Leben" ins Wasser kommt.

Die Aktion ist in Ordnung und die Karpfen haben gute Küchengröße, ohne vom Kormoran gejagt zu werden.

Win-Win - Situation für :

Sponsoren, Angler, Fische und Kormoran :m

R.S.

P.S: So, nun hoff´ ich auf die Rolle


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Zitat Hilde:


> Also, die Rotaugen hatten schon die richtige Größe um das Herz eines  jeden Kormorans zu erfreuen. Damit stützt man den Mittelbau sicherlich  nicht.


Quatsch!
Es gibt keine Rotaugen(Größe), welche nicht einen Kormoranschlund passieren könnten!
Also besser erst gar keine besetzen?
Aber Hauptsache es gibt was zu meckern!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Bitte cooooool bleiben und nicht persönlich werden..
Danke..


----------



## gründler (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @gründler: Wollen allein reicht nicht, ist aber schon der erste Schritt:
> 1. Wollen (Motivation ist alles)
> 2. Können (Finanzmittel, Fachwissen, etc.)
> 3. Dürfen (Vorschriften, Gesetze, etc.)


 

Wo ein Wille ist,da ist auch ein Weg!

Geht nicht gibt es nicht!


#h


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

ich kann das rumgenörgel in diesem Thread nicht nachvollziehen. 

Jeder Nachbesetzte Fisch ist besser als keiner in einem Gewässer, was in der Tat vom Kormoran beeinträchtigt wurde.

Ich glaube hier spielt teils echt der Neid eine Rolle.... frei nach dem Motto, warum haben DIE was bekommen und ICH nicht.

So kommt es leider rüber.

Freut euch doch und hofft dass diese Initiative Schule macht und ggf mal bei euch eine solche Aktion stattfindet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Vor allem, da ja auch hier im Board schon so mancher (inklusive mir) gefordert hat, dass auch die Angelindustrie mal was öffentlich und positiv für Angler tun könnte.

Und wenn sies dann mal tut, isses offenbar auch wieder nicht genehm. #d 

Und das nur, weil sie es "gewagt" hat, das in ne Werbe- bzw. Verkaufsaktion einzubinden (was vollkommen freiwillig passiert ist - man hätte den Verkaufsgewinn schließlich auch "verlustfrei" = ohne Besatz komplett einstreichen können).

Wenn die Angelindustrie sich engagiert und wir Angler konkret was davon haben, kann sie damit von mir aus gerne nen "Werbegroschen" verdienen.

Pauschales "Kommerzwarngeschrei" ist da IMO völlig unangebracht - das ist keine öffentliche Sozialeinrichtung, sondern die Angelindustrie, die will was verdienen, das ist ihr Job.

Irgendwo muss die Kohle ja herkommen, die manche Angler gern in anglerfreundliche Initiativen von Industrieseite investiert sehen würden.

Und wenn man sich evtl. wünscht, dass die Industrie auch mal irgendwann DEUTLICH größer auf politischer Ebene investiert (Gutachten sponsert, Anwälte, Profi-Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zahlt etc.), sollte man so kleine Anfangsaktionen nicht unbedingt madig reden.

Denn die werden sehr wohl irgendwie analysieren, wie eine solche Aktion in der Anglerschaft ankommt. Das ist IMO auch abgesehen von nackten Zahlen ne Art von "Testballon". Denn wer lässt sich schon gerne für sein (finanzielles) Engagement für andere von eben denselben lästernd in den A***** treten.

Wenn da zuviel geunkt wird, glaube ich nicht, dass die dann irgendwann eventuell Bock auf Größeres haben. Denn für Größeres braucht es halt auch deutlich größere Kohle. Da ist so ne lokale Besatzaktion finanziell gesehen n Witz dagegen.

Also warum da über die Angelindustrie lästern und wieder krampfhaft das Haar in der Suppe suchen - Verbünden finde ich in puncto Zukunftsaussichten weitaus sinnvoller.

Ich für meinen Teil fände es gut, wenn es bundesweit noch viel mehr von solchen Aktionen geben würde. Dann hätten Lokalzeitungen vielleicht auch mal desöfteren was Anglerfreundliches zu berichten.

Kann IMO auch zu ner positiven Image-Änderung in der Öffentlichkeit beitragen.

Abgesehen davon: Die besetzten Fische können schließlich auch von Anglern gefangen werden, die KEINE Rolle beim AM gekauft haben. Glaube nicht, dass sie sich vor dem Biss erstmal nen Kaufbeleg zeigen lassen *gggggg*


----------



## pxnhxxd (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Die Kritik kann ich auch nicht ganz verstehen.
Besatz für Lau. Da ist es doch Wurscht welche grösse besetzt wird.
Das es beim Thema Besatz immer zwei Meinungen gibt ist völlig legetim.
Aber kritisiert besser den Besatz in euren Vereinen der mit euren Beiträgen finanziert wird. Aber da wird meistens noch Beifall geklatscht und der Gewässerwart hat Freibier.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benson82 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

echt klasse aktion von allen beteiligten! wäre schön wenn das schule macht das hersteller und angelshops die vereine und verbande mit solchen aktionen unterstüzen! win-win situation für alle!


----------



## chubchecker (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

nebenbei: die Rolle (ich hatte die kleine genommen) ist klasse und auch ohne diese Aktion ihr Geld wert. Ansonsten Gratulation zum Marketing an alle Beteiligten und einen Gruß an den Moderator im Filmchen. Der Abspann mit 'Florian/Fabian/Sch...  '  ist göttlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Göttlich  - naja..
;-)))
Willkommen Nachbar, Du kommsch ja au aus Beilschde..


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Und ich wunder mich noch, warum hier so viele posten ... aber es gibt ja was zu gewinnen!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Damit wären wir Punkt 4 - Sprache ;-))
> Hiess Stammsitz, sorry für Aussprache ;-)


Naja, man wundert sich ja über vieles - aber die Aussprache war doch im Grunde für einen "nicht Muttersprachler" ganz ok ;P

PS: Was mir ein wenig nun sagen wir komisch vorkam war die Antwort von dem Gewässerwart (ich glaub Peter hieß er) "Wir sind ja auch Naturschützer [...] uns gehts um die Arten*vielfalt*" ... und dann Karpfen, Hecht und Zander reinkippen :q

Ansonsten: Super Video! man sieht definitiv die Fortschritte von euch, weiter so!


----------



## ha.jo (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Wer sich über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Besatzmaßnahme äußern möchte sollte die angesprochene Studie lesen.
Ausdrücklich nicht auf meinen Vorposter bezogen.

http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Bericht_Mittlerer_Neckar_VFG_2012.pdf

Wer dann noch Interesse hat kann es mit dieser Lektüre versuchen und danach Schlussfolgerungen ziehen.

http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/VDFF_Heft_14_Besatzmassnahmen_Baer_et_al__2007.pdf

Scheint nach einigen Beiträgen hier nicht verkehrt zu sein.

Übrigens, keine Sorge.
Ich verzichte ausdrücklich auf Teilnahme an der Verlosung.
Geht also keinen etwas verloren.


----------



## HeinzEinz (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Eine richtig gute Aktion von Shimano und A&M. Da können sich andere große Unternehmen mal gerne ein bis zwei Scheiben von abschneiden.
Der Kormoran ist ja nicht nur am Neckar sehr hungrig gewesen...


----------



## bous hh (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

das ist doch mal ne tolle aktion!!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Moin,

ich habe keine Kritik geäußert - im Gegenteil.

Jeder Fisch , der ins Gewässer passt, kommt dem Angler zu Gute.

Die Größe der Besatzfische ist bei Zander (hier) und Rotauge dem Fraßfeind Kormoran ausgeliefert.

Größere Rotaugen bringen auch Nichts, größere Zander sind praktisch zu teuer.

Kauf´ mal 111 Stück Vierpfündiger Zander 

Also : Alles vertretbar abgelaufen...ich möchte da nicht mißverstanden werden und im Topf der Nörgler landen ! Ich bin grundsätzlich *für Besatz* !!!

Schön wäre ein an Besatz angelehnter Kormoran-Management-Plan.

Abschuß, Vergrämung etc. 

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Fischtnix (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

@FR33,PirschHirsch

Kann ich euch nur Recht geben


----------



## hombre70 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das ist eine Super Aktion, würde ich gerne demnächst öfter sehen.


----------



## PikeNerd (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Sache, ich bin grundsätzlich für Besatz. Selbst, wenn ein Großteil der Fische als schnelle Beute enden sollte, ist der Versuch den Bestand wenigstens marginal zu vergrößern bereits das Ganze wert! Lobenswerte Aktion von A&M und Shimano!

PS: hatte der Vorstand von Abschnitt 6 ev. nen Flachmann dabei?^^


----------



## Andy B (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Aktion da freut sich jeder Neckar Angler!
Die Rolle fand ich eh schon interresant und habe sie mir im Laden angeschaut.


----------



## dr.nassfuss (26. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Echt tolle Aktion! Ich hoffe es wurden keine weiteren Walker eingesetzt, da es ja zuviele davon im Neckar gibt, richtig? Schaut auf jeden Fall bald vorbei und versuche mein Glück und zwar nicht nur auf Zander. (Kann das Video grad nicht schauen, weil mobil unterwegs). Klasse Sache!


----------



## nullangler (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Beitrag , weiter so !!!


----------



## labralehn (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



dr.nassfuss schrieb:


> Echt tolle Aktion! Ich hoffe es wurden keine weiteren *Walker* eingesetzt, da es ja zuviele davon im Neckar gibt, richtig?



meinst Du Nordic-Walker? Habe schon einige am Neckar langwalken gesehen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



labralehn schrieb:


> meinst Du Nordic-Walker? Habe schon einige am Neckar langwalken gesehen.



Ne ne,
nassfuss hat die IM Neckar latschen sehen. Unverschämtheit

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stromer86 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Walker Besatz im Neckar? Von mir aus gern. Aber auf welchen Köder geht denn dann unser Johnnie Walker?

Klasse Aktion die da gestartet wurde. Meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen legitim da ne Marketingaktion drauß zu machen.


----------



## sanda (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Toller Beitrag und super Aktion, ich hoffe nur, dass es noch weitere Nachahmer gibt.
Klar ist natürlich, dass dieses auch als Werbetrommel dient, aber nichtdestotrotz daumen hoch :m


----------



## dr.nassfuss (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



labralehn schrieb:


> meinst Du Nordic-Walker? Habe schon einige am Neckar langwalken gesehen.



Verdammte Autocorrect-Funktion!


----------



## Dominik.L (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

super aktion! könnte es ruhig öfter geben, vielleicht ja mal am Lech 
aber großes Lob an A&M und Shimano!


----------



## FaXe7 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion ! So eine Rolle würde sich für meinem baldigen Angelschein gut machen ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thede (27. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das ist wirklich mal die beste Werbung, vor allem, wenn dann nicht nur was tolles zum fangen eingesetzt wird, sondern alles mit ökologischen Unterbau durchgeführt wird. Sauber! ICh würde bei euch kaufen, wenns von Bremen nicht so weit wäre... 
Daumen hoch!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ein dickes Lob für die Aktion gibt esvon mir ausdrücklich NICHT!
Aber auch keinen Tadel!

Es ist halt eine auf die Zielgruppe zugeschnittene Werbeaktion.
Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.

Aber ich finde es besser, wenn Werbung so gemacht wird, als die Kohle nur für Anzeigen und sonstiges ausgegeben wird.
Zahlen tut immer der Kunde.
:mUnd ich sauf lieber für den Regenwald, als für den neuen Porsche des Werbetexters...

Die Artenzusammensetzung ist verständlich:
Karpfen und Zander für die Zielgruppe, Rotaugen für den ökologischen Anstrich...

Gefällt mir nicht, kann ich aber verstehen!

Ein dickes Lob hätte es von mir gegeben, wenn statt den Karpfen, außer Rotaugen, andere heimische Weißfische gesetzt worden wären.
Aitel, Nerfling, Nase, Barbe, Güster, Rußnase, Schneider, Gründling etc. würden mir da mal spontan einfallen...
Weiß ja nicht was in dem Abschnitt wirklich reingehören würde.

Den Zander hab ich inzwischen als eingebürgerte Art akzeptiert:
Er vermehrt sich, wenn´s passt, von alleine und kann seine Daseinsberechtigung mit den Hechten selbst ausdiskutieren...
:mUnd die Grundeln die ihre mit den Zandern!

Aber bei aller Kritik:
Ich weiß, daß es immer ich als Kunde bin, der die Werbung zahlt und nie der Händler.

Solche Aktionen unterstütze ich nicht um den Gutmenschen zu spielen.
Aber ich kaufe lieber bei einem Händler der seine Werbung von untermaßigen Fischen anstatt von, ebenfalls untermaßigen, Titten (ihr wißt schon wen ich meine...|uhoh transportieren läßt...

Also bitte mehr Werbung dieser Art!


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Thede schrieb:


> ICh würde bei euch kaufen, wenns von Bremen nicht so weit wäre... Daumen hoch!



bei A&M kannste auch online bestellen |supergri


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Wer sich über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Besatzmaßnahme äußern möchte sollte die angesprochene Studie lesen.
> Ausdrücklich nicht auf meinen Vorposter bezogen.
> 
> http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Bericht_Mittlerer_Neckar_VFG_2012.pdf



ha, man hat damals tatsächlich mal versucht den Schwarzbarsch im Neckar anzusiedeln. Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## janosch_111 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Fabian ******* gib Feuer...

Klasse Bericht und Doku.


----------



## Klaus_S (28. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Finde die Aktion klasse.

Allen meckerern zum Trotz.

Wer den Rückgang der Fänge in den letzten Jahren, im Neckar beobachtet hat, weiß dass diese Besatzaktion kein Fehler ist. Denn nicht nur Kormane halten sich nicht an Mindestmasse und Fangbegrenzungen.

Und wenn dann ein Händler, der übrigens gute Beratung und Auswahl bietet, noch etwas Popularität gewinnt, was solls. Es dient der Natur,der Hegegemeinschaft, dem Angler und dem Händler. Also kann jeder Glücklich sein.

Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, kommt die Meckerei von Leuten die vermutlich die Situation hier vor Ort am Neckar nicht einschätzen können.

Keep on Fishing.


----------



## angel!andi (28. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Schöne Aktion.
Daumen hoch. Das dabei noch Werbung für einen Händler und einen Hersteller gemacht wird, stört mich nicht!


----------



## Colophonius (28. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Gibt es das Video auch auf Deutsch? |kopfkrat :q


An und für sich finde ich die Idee echt gut, Werbung mit Hege zu verbinden. Was mich etwas stört, ist die Art des Besatzes. Die Begründung, warum man Zander einsetzt kann ich ja irgendwo nachvollziehen. Aber Karpfen?!  

Wäre schön, wenn das Geld lieber für ein paar weniger Fische, dafür aber für bedrohte Einheimische, statt für typische _Sportfische_ draufgehen würde. 

Aber das ist im Prinzip meckern auf hohem Niveau. 

Fazit: tolle Idee, super, dass es gemacht wird. Ein wenig Verbesserungsbedarf besteht dennoch.


----------



## Straebl (29. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Finde die Aktion super!

Es dürfte ruhig mehr Werbeaktionen dieser Art geben


----------



## Madfelder (30. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hallo zusammen,

finde ich wirklich eine super Sache was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt.:m:m:m:m

Da sollten sich andere Händler und Herstellerfirmen mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Gruss aus dem Hochsauerland

Andreas


----------



## I eat your Fish (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Geniale Aktion!!! Weiter SOOOO und vllt auch mal im Rhein bei Düsseldorf ein paar Zander einsetzten höhö #h#h#h


----------



## Daddy1 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion von A+M und Shimano!Sowas müsste es viel mehr geben.
Dann würde ich mein Angelzubehör nur noch in diesen Geschäften Kaufen.


----------



## konkretfred (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Tolle Aktion!
Der Kormoran schlägt halt doch kräftig zu ...
Wir tragen eine grosse Verantwortung.
soll es früchte tragen!
m


----------



## gerd0815 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super aktion! Sollte man in regelmäßigen abständen wiederholen! 
Wieviele Fluss km hat denn Abschnitt 6&7?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hecht2003 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Ich finde,dass dies eine sehr gute Aktion ist. 
Erstens wird durch das Einsätzen des Zanders es seltener vorkommen,dass man während des Angelns ungewollt viele Gründel fängt . 
Zweitens kann man dann öfter einen Zander fangen.


----------



## Illex Sascha (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

HEY,
sehr vorbildlich ich kann nur den anderen Angel-Freunden mich an schliessen....super coole Action Tor 1 diesmal nicht der Zonk.
Würde mich hier in Berlin auch riesig über so ne schöne Action freuen,bey   
denn nur wer gibt , bekommt ...


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Schreib hier extra nichts, weil ich die Rolle gar nicht haben will 




Spass beiseite :q  

Gute Werbung für alle Beteiligten - schöne Getränke beim Thomas - Outtake FabiFlori :vik:


----------



## Bullet80 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Also,ich bin ja noch ziemlich neu hier :vik: Aber finds hier echt Interessant,und muss sagen die Aktion von Shimano und A&M Angelsport find ich persönlich absolut TOP #6. 

Mehr solcher Hersteller und den Gewässern gehts bald Glänzend 

Ps: Gutes Video,und ja wenn so ein Name mal falsch drin ist ist er drin :m


----------



## jeanner (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Wirklich eine tolle Sache!! Hatte Shimano bisher immer nur von meinem Mountain Bike im Scope, aber nun als Jungangler sehe ich, dass da noch viel mehr geht


----------



## tomnet (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hallo (Angel)Freunde,
Danke - eine Supersache. 
Vor allem, weil sich heutzutage viele Sportfreunde aus allem raus halten. Meckern können die meisten richtig gut, ihren Müll (z. B. leere Wurmdosen, ausgediente Schnur ...) in die Natur schmeißen und natürlich angeln. Dann vielleicht noch jeden gerade so am Schonmaß kratzenden Fisch platt machen und sich wundern/ aufregen, wenn der Fischbestand nachlässt.
Euch allen, vor allem dir, "Thommi", mit dem schwachen Kurzzeitgedächtnis (Der Powerverkäufer von AM heißt wirklich FABIAN!!!), der  Firma Shimano und A&M Angelsport ein herzliches DANKESCHÖN für die erfolgreiche Aktion.
Petri - tomnet


----------



## Paxcom (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Eine Klasse Sache von Shimano und A&M!!!


----------



## Barsch-Angler (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das ist ja eine Tolle Sache, soetwas würde ich mir für unsere Gewässer auch wünschen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Eine schöne Aktion. Hoffentlich sehen auch Nicht-Angler diese Aktion so differenziert. Wenn nicht der Sinn und Zweck im Kontext in dem Beitrag hervorgehoben wurde, könnte schnell der plumpe Gedanken kommen, die Angler würden ähnlich wie in Puffs den Fisch nur zum eigenen Vergnügen einsetzten. Ich denke das Thema wurde ganz gut dargestellt und erläutert. 

Zum Dreh an sich: Thomas lass die Leute doch auch mal was sagen#h.


----------



## glavoc (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Älles sauguod, schee au vomm A ond M Anglrrschpord ond Schiieemano ond au supprr wie irr des Vid - eo gmachd hond supprrsach des älles, ABRR!! ond jezd kommds:
Bsezzed doch näxd mol weiddrr oba im Obbrrlauf zom Beischpiell, bei de Gogga en Tübingga - di dedd des nämlich au freie, woisch!
All so, - i ded dess schoo begriessa, wenn soo äbbes au do bai ous staddfindadäd...
Ade ond bleibbad schee!!


----------



## SergioTübingen (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Gelungene Werbeaktion! Ist mir allemal lieber, als andere, osgar oft teurere, Formen der Werbung.


----------



## DaKane (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Sache weiter so


----------



## rottfischer (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Eine solche Aktion könnte man bei uns in Niederbayern an der Rott auch mal machen


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hallo in die Runde,

die Besatzaktion finde ich besser als die geplante ein Dorf weiter bei mir genauergesagt in Dannenberg gemeint ist der Thielenburgersee dort gibt es ein massives Krautproblem um dieses zu beheben (eigentlich ist ein Überangebot an Nährstoffen schuld) sollen von der Samtgemeinde Elbtalaue subventioniert Karpfen und Brassen im Wert von 2500 Euronen besetzt werden.
Der Sinn die Karpfen und Brassen wühlen auf der Suche nach Nahrung den Grund (Schlamm) auf trüben dadurch das Wasser ein und die Pflanzen gehen ein weil kein Licht..
Na wer das glaubt wird seelig da finde ich eure Aktion am Neckar obwohl ich den nicht kenne sinnvoll.

Gruß Frank


----------



## ketscha (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Das ist doch mal ne tolle aktion weiter so


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Klasse Idee! Auch werbetechnisch sollte das besser einschlagen dürfen, als die klassische Werbung.
Gute Sache mit dem Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Mannimania (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super Aktion. Bitte mehr davon. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Soooooooo... Leute,
hier will noch eine Shimano Aernos XT unter die Leute gebracht werden 

Wie im Video erwähnt, wird unter allen Leuten die hier im Thread gepostet haben eine Shimano Aernos XT Rolle verlost. 

Der Boardie der sich über das vorzeitige Weihnachtsgeschenk freuen darf ist:

*Rannebert*

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und gute Fänge mit der neuen Rolle! 

@Rannebert
Schick mir bitte per PN deine Post-Adresse, damit dir die Rolle zugeschickt werden kann!


----------



## Rannebert (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Hui.
Damit hatte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet, umso grösser ist meine Freude darüber gerade.

Herzlichen Dank an A&M Angelsport und an das Anglerboard für das schöne, vorzeitige Weihnachtsgeschenk. |smlove2:


Ich sitze hier gerade, und frage mich, ob ich heute das breite, freudige Grinsen noch irgendwann aus dem Gesicht gewischt bekomme! #c|bla:


----------



## Shortay (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Hui.
> Damit hatte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet, umso grösser ist meine Freude darüber gerade.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank an A&M Angelsport und an das Anglerboard für das schöne, vorzeitige Weihnachtsgeschenk. |smlove2:
> ...




Glückwunsch !


----------



## Fr33 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Jo! Viel Spaß mit der Rolle


----------



## MIG 29 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Gratuliere! :m


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Hui.
> Damit hatte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet, umso grösser ist meine Freude darüber gerade.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank an A&M Angelsport und an das Anglerboard für das schöne, vorzeitige Weihnachtsgeschenk. |smlove2:
> ...



Die Rolle müsste sehr bald bei dir eintrudeln  - wäre nett, wenn du sobald sie da ist ne kurze Rückmeldung geben könntest! Danke #6


----------



## daci7 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Nachträglich auch noch von meiner Seite frohe Weihnacht ähh frohe Bescherung #6


----------



## steppes (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit der Rolle, neidisch bin ;-)


----------



## Rannebert (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Danke euch allen. Rolle ist heute gekommen, und macht einen guten Eindruck.

Nachher mal zum Händler und Schnur besorgen, und dann ans Wasser, man muss ja testen....


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*

Super - das ging ja fix  

Nochmal Danke an die Jungs von A&M Angelsport #6


----------



## Rannebert (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischbesatz am Neckar (inkl. Verlosung)*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nochmal Danke an die Jungs von A&M Angelsport #6



Absolut!#6


----------

